# Inside storm windows



## dan02 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking to make some inside storm windows to reduce the level of street noise and to improve the thermal insulation. I am living in a strata complex and I cannot replace the windows and frames without replacing the windows in whole complex. The current frames are from aluminum and every winter I get condensation around the window. So I am trying to find some windows frame designs that could be casement installed and could be inward openable. I was searching on internet and the prices are quite up. Also a local window manufacturer offers only sliding windows, not hinged windows, vinil or aluminum. I would like to make wood frames. To test the efficiency of the storm window I build for two windows an inside wood frame and trapped a Plexiglas sheet (used gaskets to seal the new frame and the plexiglas). The inside storm window works great and improves the thermal insulation (no condensation at all), but it doesn't reduce the noise too much.

Thank you for your feedback, Dan


----------



## energywise (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Dan,
Inside storms will do wonders for energy efficiency and noise reduction as long as you double glaze them. We tried building them with single glazing and about all it did was stop the drafts, once you double glaze you have that 7/16" air pocket that will not only make that inside storm window extremely efficient but will reduce noise as well. Drop me a line if I can help, we have built thousands of these and will gladly assist you you any way possible, the hinging issue can be handled too with a little more info. We ship anywhere.
Thanks,
Eugene G.M. 
www.energywisemfg.com


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

They will do wonders for the hot and cold. I built my son a set when he was in college. He lived in a trailer home and we didn't want to invest any money in the landlord's property so I built a frame and stretched some heavy plastic over them. he slipped them in from the inside and they were great. They didn't open as you requested but they kept the hot and cold out. After a couple of years his friend was sitting on the couch and laid his arm on the back of the couch. When he touched the storm window plastic it shattered. He was shocked and they had a good laugh.


----------



## dan02 (Aug 7, 2011)

Grandpa, the ones I have right know works good for reducing the draft and isolate, but they don't do too much for soundproofing. My very first attempt was to use the thin plastic sheet applied to the frame and stretched with a hair drier.

Eugene, I live in Vancouver,Canada so shipping could be quite expensive. I can send you a pdf with the measurements for a quote if it not too much trouble for you.

Thanks, Dan


----------



## energywise (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan, 
Sure, send me the measurments. Maybe we could share the shipping costs 50-50, plus if we do some searching sometimes we can snag a deal on those darn shipping costs. I'll try to give you the best possible deal. I don't need to make much profit, just don't want to loss any money on a sale. Let me know what color frame you would prefer. 
Thanks,
Eugene Mueller
e-mail: [email protected]
563-542-2134


----------



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

I was in my local lumber yard last week an saw a Larson Inside Storm window. I think it is new to the market and I have no idea what the price is.

I have made some interior storm windows in the past out of Plexiglass but I was never happy with the clarity.

You can see these windows at the link below.

http://www.larsondoors.com/stormwindows/products/insiderwindows/

I looked casement window and it looks like the storm can mount inside the screen.


----------



## dan02 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks biglarry.


----------

